# Growling and shaking



## Piar (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm a first time dog owner and I've had my dog (Kebi) for 2yrs since he was 8 weeks and I've never really had a problem with him till now.

Today I tried to take him for a walk as I work in the evening for a few hours, he's always been really excited to go for walks and really enjoys them, however today I said walkies and he jumped up I got his collar on him fine but as I was going to leave he stoped and didn't follow so when I went to get him he growled at me (he allowed me to touch him and stoped growling when I did) he was also shaking and his lipstick was out, now I know dogs can shake for all sorts of reason, like if they are on heat or if there is a female dog on heat near by, if their scared or anxious. But today as really thrown me off. Can anyone give me any advice as to why he is doing this and what to do to help. He's not shaking or growling now but he refuses to leave the house. I've also tried to see if he would walk with anyone else but he never does. What do I do? Please help.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

That sounds like he might have hurt something when he jumped up. Is he walking around ok in the house?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

These can be signs of pain. I'd suggest a vet check. He might have hurt himself as @Mirandashell says or it could be dental, tummy, ears etc and perhaps not affecting his movement quite so obviously.


----------



## Piar (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes he's walking running around fine but as soon as I tried to take him out, he wasnt having non of it just laid on the floor and shaked and growled. I've tried again and he's walking now thank goodness, just at first he wouldn't and i thought that was so weird as he wouldnt be able to walk until 10 tonight when I get back from work but he's fine now. Thank you, it was just so weird he's growled at other people trying to walk him but never me.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Something outside could have frightened him - car backfiring, people having a barney, bin falling over - any loud or unexpected/unfamiliar noise.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

BZ is probably right. It was something he heard that you didn't. Or a smell he didn't like. Just one of those things, it seems.


----------

